# Hi Folks



## Sky Captain (Nov 24, 2006)

I stumbled upon this site looking for some pics...the site looks pretty cool so I hope to stick around for a spell....I'll be lookin around a bit first before posting...just to get the drift of things around here. Is there some trick I am not getting, to put in a sig pic?...I've tried just about everything I know and it wont seem to take...(It's within size specs... it's 12KB and 500 X100)

Well I found a way to do the sig...not the way it said but it works so nvm about that.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Bring it on Captain. We appreciate the input. What's your background for WWII likes?


----------



## Sky Captain (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I've been a WWII buff pretty much as long as I can remember and spent most of my childhood building models realistic enough to make convincing photo's (which probably paved the way for ending up in special effects today)
I'm 45 and so pretty much all my relatives and friends parents were involved in in the war in some way so I just naturally had a facination for the whole history of it....Loving aircraft in general but especially WWII planes has me on numerous sites and being a bit of an artist I tend to end up making sigs for folk...Always looking for pics to use is kinda what lead me here (While googling Stuka pics)...Looking around here, I think this is one amazing site you folk have here. I know I'll have many hours of enjoyable reading here hahaha...I hope I can contribute to this wealth of info you guys are building up here.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

Greetings and felicitations! 



...that is, "Hi".


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 25, 2006)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Sky Captain (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks and Thanks again.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Greetings and felicitations!
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> "Felicitations"?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

Sort of a fancy-a*s way of saying "Good on ya", or something like that. I don't freakin' know, I just thought it sounded cool.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 25, 2006)

I'll just stick with "Welcome".

Welcome!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 25, 2006)

Nonskimmer said:


> Sort of a fancy-a*s way of saying "Good on ya", or something like that. I don't freakin' know, I just thought it sounded cool.


----------



## Sky Captain (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh...Ok...as long as fellatio isn't involved, we're ok.


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 25, 2006)

I like ur attitude with the "Ill look around for awhile" line.... It indicates that ur intelligent and realistic....

Where in New York are ya?? As my info says, Im from the Island, Suffolk County-wise...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Nov 25, 2006)

Sky Captain said:


> Oh...Ok...as long as fellatio isn't involved, we're ok.


Deal!


----------

